# questions



## new2dagame (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a bike I know nothing about and would like to restore it.  where can i go to find out what it looked like in its prime?


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 9, 2009)

best would post a picture of your murray


----------



## new2dagame (Jun 10, 2009)

*Thank You*

thanks, it'll take a minute but i'll try to have it in here in about a week.  is there anyway i can go to some type of company site that'll show me anything about the bike?  i tryed to goggle murry but only came up with different forums.


----------



## sensor (Jun 10, 2009)

try the picture database on nostalgic.net or oldroads.com


----------



## new2dagame (Jun 11, 2009)

*hey thanks*

i went to the site and registered i appreciate it i still haven't found what i'm looking for.  i have a serial number from the bike and would like to have somewhere to type in the number so that particular bike will come up so that i could start to work on it.  i'm not familiar at all with the bike and don't know where to start.  it is way cool that your helping me.  any other suggestion will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sensor (Jun 11, 2009)

wait........is this for the murray monterey? if so its more than likely 80's... i think 37fleetwood is building one up right now as a rat


----------



## new2dagame (Jun 15, 2009)

*yeah*

yeah it is.  i took the picture but i have to get in the computer to send.  i just forgot about it today.  is this 37fleetwood person on this forum?  i'm really getting excited about the bike now.  it'll be my first project.


----------



## sensor (Jun 15, 2009)

it should be mid-late 80's....
sorry hes building a murray but i was mistaken its not a monterey....
try checking ratrodbikes just use the search option.... theres a few that people have gotten pretty much stock
(Moderators if i shouldnt have posted the site name feel free to let me know and itll go away)


----------



## new2dagame (Jun 16, 2009)

*got the picture*

thanks for the site info.  i loved it not to complicated.  i have the picture of my bike i'm going to get some help from some friends to get it in the computer but i don't know how to post it in this forum.  i'll see if they can help me do that too.  

can't wait to get started.  thanks again.


----------

